# erratic idle in D



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I go this weird issue with my 96 Altima. 

This morning when I drove out of my driveway the engine's RPM's started to jump and the more gas I gave the car the more it was about to stall out. I stopped the car still in D and the RMP's where still jumping and the engine wanted to cut out. I put the car in P and it idled fine and the same in N, but when I shifted into D the same thing happened again. 

I put the car in P and waited about 5-7 minutes until the engine warmed up, put it back into D and everything worked fine. The only thing I can thing of is the weather has been damp in the morning, so there must be condensation somewhere. I have to rule out the spark plug wires, rotor, and distributor, because this problem only happened when the car was in D not in P or N and it dissaeppered when after 5-7 minutes. Does it have to do with something in my transmision? Any suggestions?


Frank


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Your fuel pump might be on its way out.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Naijaboy said:


> Your fuel pump might be on its way out.


That doesn''t make sense. The erradic idle only happens while in drive when there is a lot of moister in the air or it rains out and the car has been sitting over night. If the car is in park or neutral and I rev the gas I don't have that problem only when its put into D. addtionally the problem dissappears after 5-10 minutes. So if was a fule pump issue, then regardless of what gear i'm in the engine would sputter. I think it has something to do with the transmission. Thanks for the tip I appricate it,


Frank


----------

